# questions of freebsd 10 in virtualbox



## wxdcafe (May 16, 2014)

Hi:
This is my first time to try freebsd!
host fedora 20 64bit, guest freebsd 10 64bit.
Keep googling to search how to install freebsd, and now I'm successed the installation.
I've both run pkg fetch and update and portsnap fetch and update, and now trying to install a x windows manager, I select the xfce, using pkg install xorg, and run startx, it's the twm window manager loaded, run pkg install xfce, again run startx, omd, still the twm face ^^;

When I try to install the virtualbox guest additions by click the virtualbox menu: Devices -> Insert Guest Additions CD Image, and check directory /mnt, /media, both are empty.
Here my question is: how to mount the CD image to install the guest additions?

Thanks first!


----------



## trh411 (May 16, 2014)

wxdcafe said:
			
		

> Hi:
> This is my first time to try freebsd!
> host fedora 20 64bit, guest freebsd 10 64bit.
> Keep googling to search how to install freebsd, and now I'm successed the installation.
> I've both run pkg fetch and update and portsnap fetch and update, and now trying to install a x windows manager, I select the xfce, using pkg install xorg, and run startx, it's the twm window manager loaded, run pkg install xfce, again run startx, omd, still the twm face ^^;


Maybe you need to modify your ~/.initrc file to start your window manager (i.e., x11-wm/xfce4) of choice?


			
				wxdcafe said:
			
		

> When I try to install the virtualbox guest additions by click the virtualbox menu: Devices -> Insert Guest Additions CD Image, and check directory /mnt, /media, both are empty.
> Here my question is: how to mount the CD image to install the guest additions?


On your FreeBSD guest VM, you can install the emulators/virtualbox-ose-addtions as a package:
`pkg install virtualbox-ose-additions`

or from ports:
`cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions && make install clean`

No need to mess with a CD, which probably does not have the latest version of emulators/virtualbox-ose-addtions anyway.


----------



## wxdcafe (May 16, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the reply,
I've done the "pkg install virtualbox-ose-additions" run startx after reboot, but the screen size didn't changed.I'm little confused.
To run "cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions && make install clean", it gave me an error says
"===> virtualbox-ose-additions-4.2.10_2 requires kernel source files in /usr/src." 

How to add kernel source? It's much different with linux, linux use install kernel-headers, kernel-devel, but in freebsd, I just hmm.... :r 

Need some more help, thanks!


----------



## trh411 (May 16, 2014)

wxdcafe said:
			
		

> I've done the "pkg install virtualbox-ose-additions" run startx after reboot, but the screen size didn't changed.I'm little confused.


If you've done this, do not also try to install from ports. Mixing packages and ports can lead to problems.

Maybe FreeBSD Virtualbox will help. I also remember a topic a while back about this, so I will see if I can find it.


----------



## trh411 (May 16, 2014)

Here is the topic I referred to in my previous post Xorg VirtualBox Video Driver that might help. Pay particular attention to @wblock@'s posts.


----------



## wxdcafe (May 17, 2014)

Hi, thanks for reply, still reading the articles on the linking that you gave trying to find the solution, also I followed 2 youtube videos, I added next line in /etc/rc.conf,

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
vboxguest_enable=”YES”
vboxservice_enable=”YES”
```
Now I can xinit or startx into x window with mouse and keyboard activated, and in command line run:

```
echo "/usr/local/bin/startxfce4" > ~/.xinitrc
```
now I can startx into xfce, but still can't resize the guest window size.
 And there are 2 lines of error message appearing at each rebooting:

```
VBoxService: error: VbgIR3Init failed with rc=VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND
	/etc/rc: WARRNING: failed to start vboxservice
```
don't know if the vboxservice_enable stuff is truely needed here.


Thanx for reply!


----------

